# Dove Weed



## Woffski (Apr 26, 2020)

What is the best way to kill Dove Weed in a mix of centipede, St. Augustine and Bermuda?


----------



## cityofoaks (Sep 8, 2020)

Celsius needs to be your go to herbicide for Centipede and SA. It gets rid of most everything you will encounter and does it safely in those grasses. Bermuda is tougher and can tolerate other options that are cheaper but if you have all three mixed together just use the Celsius.


----------



## Woffski (Apr 26, 2020)

Thanks City! Appreciate your response!


----------



## mjh648 (Sep 1, 2020)

@cityofoaks You think celcius year round or will you use Dismiss or Certainty too?


----------



## cityofoaks (Sep 8, 2020)

I use Dismiss for nutsedge and killinga but prefer Celsius on centipede for anything it will control. I also try not to spray centipede with anything when it is dormant, period. It really prefers to be left alone until it fully greens up

I am admittingly not an expert in St Aug as it is rare in my area. If I do run across SA I treat it like Centipede when it comes to weed control just to be on the safe side.


----------



## TSGarp007 (May 22, 2018)

I used something with sulfentrazone a few years ago and it caused some damage to my saint augustine. Probably an issue with temps above 85. I've been using Certainty for for years now (at any temp) and never had a problem.


----------

